# no sound



## husker61 (Jun 30, 2012)

when i turn on my tv with the hopper there is no sound. if i turn the power of and on (usually several times) or hit the reset button it comes on. this just started about a week or two ago and is getting worse (every time i turn the tv on). i switched it to pcm only on all the receivers about a month ago after having the volume turn off while watching and haven't had that problem since then. any suggestions?


----------



## broeddog (Sep 12, 2009)

Are you using an HDMI cable if so it could be a handshake issue. Try using component cables or a different HDMI cable and see if the solves your problem.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I have issues sometimes with my 922 where it will come on without audio (via HDMI). I used to think I had to reset the receiver... but one day realized it was the handshaking issue.

The workaround for me is to change my HDTV to a different input... then change back... and audio comes back.


----------



## husker61 (Jun 30, 2012)

i have a hdmi connection. 

are you saying i have to change the input every time i turn on the tv?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

yes


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Or trying a HDMI cable from a different manufacturer.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

husker61 said:


> i have a hdmi connection.
> 
> are you saying i have to change the input every time i turn on the tv?


Not unless the problem happens every time. In my case, most of the time I am fine... but every once in a while (maybe a couple of times a month) I will have the no audio problem and have to do the input switch thing real quick to fix it.


----------



## husker61 (Jun 30, 2012)

i switched connections. i will see how that works. if there is still problems, i will change hdmi cords. thanks


----------



## PtownPhil (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm having the same problem with a brand new Hopper/3xJoey install. At the Hopper it goes to my Yamaha RXa2000 via HDMI, and then to the Panasonic plasma display. When the Yamaha is off, it passes through HDMI just fine, the video shows up, but there is no sound when you first turn on about 30% of the time. If I change channels, the sound appears.

I don't think I have a cable problem, I'm using high quality cables and have switched them around with the same problem.

Suggestions?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Check HDMI diags on your sat receiver when no sound.


----------



## husker61 (Jun 30, 2012)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I have issues sometimes with my 922 where it will come on without audio (via HDMI). I used to think I had to reset the receiver... but one day realized it was the handshaking issue.
> 
> The workaround for me is to change my HDTV to a different input... then change back... and audio comes back.


for anyone that has the same problem i had, i just wanted to say that i haven't had this issue once since i switched inputs.

thanks


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm still having the problem. I switched to PCM and it fixed the problem, but why should I have to put up with inferior sound...just so I can HAVE sound?


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

Change to a different HDMI input and see it that works, if not use optical and your problem should be solved.


----------

